# parking in Blackpool



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

I am looking to find parking in Blackpool, i thought i read on here about parking on a social club carpark near the front, but I can't find it, anyone know of any were close to the centre or taxi/bus route away, as I would like to go to see a show
Thanks a lot


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope someone local will be more definitive....however:-
I used to visit every month and from the motorway I simply followed the 'P' signs. This led me through endless carparks right up to the Tower.
Have a look on Google maps?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Blackpool*

Sorry I didn't make myself clear, i am looking for over night parking


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We park there as well there is a bus/coach/motorhome section which is separate and houge! it was £6 for the day last year but not sure what it is this year.

Greenie


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Julie798,

I was in Blackpool just a week ago. This website:

http://www.blased.co.uk/information/blackpool_car_parks.htm

lists one on Bonny Street which is one street back from the front (but entrance on Queen Street). You don't say where your show is but Bonny Street is very close to the Central Pier. I wasn't in the motorhome and didn't have to park so I can't tell you whether it has a height barrier or not if that's important.

However I did vist a pub on Bonny Street, The Pump and Truncheon, which sold very good food at a reasonable price and the beer was excellent too!

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blackpool*

Hi

Only place I know is to park at Sainsbury's at Bispham two miles along the prom and take a bus or tram to the centre of Blackpool.

R


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Bonny Street is certainly a possible for daytime parking, especially out of season:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=53.813246,-3.053244&spn=0.002775,0.006652&t=h&z=17
But there are no long spaces, you'd need to use (and pay for) two spaces - and from my recollection it isn't cheap. I certainly wouldn't expect to stay overnight there, for one thing I'm sure that late night revelers could be a problem so close to the night life.

For overnighting you'll need to drive a mile or two out of town, plenty of places once you get beyond Bispham as Russel says. Public transport is excellent in the area so it isn't a problem. But why not just use one of the many sites or CLs/CSs in the area? Indiscriminate overnight camping in busy seaside resorts like Blackpool just annoys residents (rightly or wrongly) and gives motorhomers a bad name.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

not a car park but a decent site if you can get on - Hampton road caravan park - tel 01253 341020 . used to have a website but it doesnt seem to work at the moment. £20 a night with electric from memory but i may be wrong. Right in the centre of blackpool 5 mins walk to the pleasure beach. A social club with bingo and cheap beer too 

Ive stayed there and can highly recommend it for the closest possible site to blackpool . 

Gary


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*free overnite*

hiu there if you enter bpool from the airport side and follow cleverlys sign keeping the sea on your left just keep going past the tower untill you see your first left turn over the tram tracks the road bears to the right and your on the sea front again near where that ship was dry docked you can park along the sea front there for nowt stayed many times police dont have a problem thanks mike


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have just got back from Blackpool and having read this thread decided to leave my MH at the CC site some three miles away and walk to the promenade - BIG mistake... You can park anywhere on the south shore (take the road past the airport) There is a large car park in front of you from the airport road that is regularly used overnight (not allowed though) you can park at either side of the promenade with no problems - frankly, the whole place is deserted.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tude. I was hoping to have a look at the shipwreck, is it still there or has it been dismantled.
(sorry if this is off topic)
Cheers Sid


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*parking*

Thanks all, it was the Hampton road caravan park i was looking for, so thanks Gazza, I had no intention of parking just anywere and i do not intend to upset anyone


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*ship reply*

as far as i no its still there tude


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: free overnite*



tude said:


> hiu there if you enter bpool from the airport side and follow cleverlys sign keeping the sea on your left just keep going past the tower untill you see your first left turn over the tram tracks the road bears to the right and your on the sea front again near where that ship was dry docked you can park along the sea front there for nowt stayed many times police dont have a problem thanks mike


Hi
Mike is talking about little bispham. You cross the tracks behind little bispham terminus. Its about 1/4 mile past the Norbeck Castle hotel on the left. you,ll see the norbeck castle ..its like a big castle

Phill


----------

